# Sticky  New Members - Please Introduce Yourself!



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to PredatorTalk.com!

As a new member, it would be great if you would start a new topic here in this forum and introduce yourself. Tell us a little bit about you - we would like to get to know you better!

CLICK HERE TO START YOUR INTRODUCTION TOPIC

We look forward to meeting you and seeing you around the site!


----------

